# In need of a RDTA



## Lyznad (8/5/18)

Hi guys

I've decided to move on from traditional tanks. I'm looking at RDTA for now. 

Budget is about R600 and I currently use a Twisp Okta Mod(120w) and am trying to source a Voopoo Alpha-One(222w)

What RDTA can I get?


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

Hello and welcome to the forum @Lyznad !

I have had very little experience with RDTAs so can't really advise you. Any particular reason you're want a RDTA as opposed to a regular rebuildable tank?


----------



## Lyznad (8/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum @Lyznad !
> 
> I have had very little experience with RDTAs so can't really advise you. Any particular reason you're want a RDTA as opposed to a regular rebuildable tank?


I'd prefer not to constantly have a bottle of liquid in my hand mostly. I want ease of use but at the same time be able to produce a decent amount of vapor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'd prefer not to constantly have a bottle of liquid in my hand mostly. I want ease of use but at the same time be able to produce a decent amount of vapor.


Have you considered a squonker too?
(Not saying RDTA is a bad idea, just throwing all the options on the table here)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (8/5/18)

Peerless RDTA by Geekvape is very easy to build on and forgiving with coil placement and wire type/size. Great flavour too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lyznad (8/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Have you considered a squonker too?
> (Not saying RDTA is a bad idea, just throwing all the options on the table here)


I'm actually looking at the Geekvape Squonker. Friend of mine recently bought one, but that's only for the future.


----------



## Lyznad (8/5/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Peerless RDTA by Geekvape is very easy to build on and forgiving with coil placement and wire type/size. Great flavour too!


Thanks. I'll give it a look


----------



## RichJB (8/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'd prefer not to constantly have a bottle of liquid in my hand mostly. I want ease of use but at the same time be able to produce a decent amount of vapor.



I'm not sure an RDTA gives you any more capacity than a regular tank. My Limitless Plus is the thirstiest tank I have, it requires refilling at least as often as other tanks despite its generous 6ml capacity.

You are correct on the ease of use, though. Ime RDTAs wick a whole lot easier than regular RTAs, with very little scope for leaking. I don't believe that there are massive differences in flavour. Vaping with Vic said much the same, that he struggled to find any significant flavour differences among the numerous RDTAs that he tested.

So I think a purchasing decision would be based on your preferences in size, tank capacity, build deck, airflow and drip tip options. If you like a single coil, an appropriate build deck and airflow is obviously critical. If you prefer a 510 drip tip, you'd want a tank with a 510 tip or at least an adapter, and so on. Once you have those criteria settled, maximising the flavour is a case of experimenting until you find the tank's sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

